# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  شاهد جميع قنوات العالم مباشره من دون تحميل برامج على جهازك ورابط شغاله 3000 قناه

## MR.X

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مرحبا شباب اليوم جايبلكم موقع تستطيع مشاهدة اكتر من 3000 محطة وافلام 
وكاميرات الموجودة في الشوارع العامه في جميع الدول واشياء كتيره في هدا الموقع



للمشاهدة اضغط 
X_MAN_1S


الشرح على اليمين توجد القنوات اضغط على القناه التي تريد 
عندما تضغط على القناه اذهب الى المربع الموجود في النصف وانزل بالمواس الي المحطات المخصصه للبلد وشاهدها مباشره من دون تلفاز 




*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكرا يا اكس مان

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور اكس مان على المجهود الرائع

----------


## samoora

شكرا يا اكس مان

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا إكس مان ...

----------


## احمد العمري A J A

شكرا شكرا يا استاذ يا معلم يا كبير

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

مشكوووور  والله انك رائع

----------


## MR.X

*شكرا على مروركو يا شباب .*

----------


## باريسيا

*يسلمو الايادي 
ويعطيك العافيه*

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا
					

يسلمو الايادي 
ويعطيك العافيه



مشكورة على مرورك اخت باريسيا .*

----------


## Matrix_ps

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## mohssin_2010

machkooooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuur

----------


## الامبراطور

مشكور

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكور ويعطك العافية

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور ...يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

مشكور يا اكس مان

----------


## احمد_79

الله عليك تسلم ايديك

----------


## Thirsty Vampire

تمام الله يعافيك يا بطل ما قصرت والله :Bl (14):

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكوررررررررررررر على موقع البث المميز

----------


## ahmad36889

مشكور

----------


## غير مسجل

شكراااااااااااااااااا

----------


## max-901

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على البرنامج

----------


## Tiem

والله عراسي حبيبي كنت ادور عليها وبعرفها من ايام كاراكاس والله وما قدرت القاها واقلك تشكراتي الحارة 
تيم

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## laza2011

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااا

----------


## wkidj

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

شكرا على الجهود العظيمة

----------


## sr800

شكراا لك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## المتشائم

قناة artفاتحه

----------


## حبيب حلا

ثانكس يااكس ماان :SnipeR (51):

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): رهيب يا اكس مان  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## younishero

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
أنا صديق محمد سيف تذكرتني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا ربيع والله يعطيك العافية يا كبير 

 :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## المجاززف

يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## غير مسجل

مشكور

----------


## SALIM75

مشكوووور والله ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## alaa2004

مشكووووررر

----------


## عماد

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااا :Bl (7):

----------


## سامرابونبوت

شكرا لكم جميعا

----------


## سامرابونبوت

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الصاروخ21

الله يعطيك ألف عافية

----------


## shaban004

ألف شكررررررررررررررررر

----------


## al-helwaa

يسلموووووووو

----------


## شوبكي

مشكور

----------


## الجنداوي

وفقنا الله و اياكم

----------


## FRoMKsA

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## nadergevara

مشكور اخي  علي مجهودك

----------


## xzeus84

thx bro

----------


## donal

:SnipeR (52):

----------


## zrx

يييسلموو

----------


## waleed2291

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Ali Omari

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . :bl (11)::bl (11):

----------


## ghalib10

thanksssssssssssssssssss king :SnipeR (65):

----------


## وردة

dsglllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  llllllllllllllll,

----------


## امير_8654

شكرررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااا

----------


## ali alsayes

مشكووووووووووووووووور :Eh S(9):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

:Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):  :Bl (10):

----------


## احمد عليان

ما شاء الله

----------


## احمد عليان

من اجمل المنتديات

----------


## stelle

مشكوووور

----------


## mrmr

مشششششكووووووووووووور

----------


## sameer_er

مشكور يا اكس على المجهود

----------


## aboabdo011

thanksssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## latili

marci bouqe

----------


## safoo

شكراااااااااااا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو كتير موضوع روعة

----------


## عماد الدين

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## الاشق

:SnipeR (23):  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## فادي حمدان

شكرررررررررررررررررا يا كبير :Doodle04:

----------


## SANADTOO

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ميدو ايجيبت

مشكور على المجهود

----------


## zoooom

يا رات يكون شي حلو :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## koky

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررر
 :SnipeR (75):  :110104 EmM12 Prv:  :110104 EmM12 Prv:  :36 19 2[1]:

----------


## 90009

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## عباس محمد

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## zmzm

شكرا جزيلا على جهودك

----------

